# A Glimpse Into A Rare Electrical Sighting



## jar546 (Aug 17, 2019)

How often do you see a 480v temp service, but a 480v temp service with cold sequence metering?


----------



## ICE (Aug 18, 2019)

Please include the violations with code references.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2019)

ICE said:


> Please include the violations with code references.  Thanks in advance.



There were none, other than 250.92


----------



## ICE (Aug 18, 2019)

250.12 Clean Surfaces. Nonconductive coatings (such as paint, lacquer, and enamel) on equipment to be grounded shall be removed from threads and other contact surfaces to ensure good electrical continuity or be connected by means of fittings designed so as to make such removal unnecessary.

Oh and there is a label on the door that might specify a ground bus.  Then again, that lug could have been factory.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2019)

ICE said:


> 250.12 Clean Surfaces. Nonconductive coatings (such as paint, lacquer, and enamel) on equipment to be grounded shall be removed from threads and other contact surfaces to ensure good electrical continuity or be connected by means of fittings designed so as to make such removal unnecessary.
> 
> Oh and there is a label on the door that might specify a ground bus.  Then again, that lug could have been factory.



yes, but in this case the hole was factory and tapped just like a ground bar would be attached.


----------



## steveray (Aug 19, 2019)

I am impressed that they got the GEC to the main....Around here they say that the utility wont let them go through the meter can....Does the listing of the ground lug require the entire bottom surface to in contact with bare, or just the screw?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 22, 2019)

So here is the question.  This is something that I did not notice until after I posted this.

The pre-meter disconnect has the neutral passing right through without bonding to the disconnect.  The neutral does bond to the meter can but then does not get routed to the actual service disconnect on the right.  So there are 2 violations of 250.24(C) in this case.  Hmmm Mr. Kennedy.  Why did you not see this????


----------



## LCBob (Aug 22, 2019)

jar546 said:


> There were none, other than 250.92



I disagree. The grounded conductor is required to be routed with the ungrounded conductors to each service disconnecting means. (250.24(C)) The gray conductor is neither ran with, nor terminated at the service disconnecting means. The switch on the right.


----------



## LCBob (Aug 22, 2019)

It appears that I took too long before hitting the 'post reply' button. Don't think I can edit my previous post.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 23, 2019)

LCBob said:


> It appears that I took too long before hitting the 'post reply' button. Don't think I can edit my previous post.



It's OK.  If you were a Sawhorse you have a longer time limit to edit your posts.  So yes, we both agree that BOTH disconnects should have the grounded conductor routed to and bonded at both service disconnects?


----------



## steveray (Aug 23, 2019)

Totally missed that "loop".....But isn't that the utility "ground" at that point and not a true "neutral" in the first disco (service)? And then it would float everywhere else...?


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 23, 2019)

IS a tower crane on site? that was the only time I ever inspected a temporary service of this size.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 23, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> IS a tower crane on site? that was the only time I ever inspected a temporary service of this size.


No Sir,  It is to run the sewer pump during a renovation of a lift station for the sewer authority.


----------

